# Ceramic Blankets



## TXWolfie (Sep 20, 2011)

I seen a video on YouTube where someone used a ceramic furnace blanket instead of a crucible. Is there any difference besides the obvious to using this over a crucible or does it boil down to personal preference.
http://youtu.be/_HRArtpB-7k


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 20, 2011)

That is Noxx's video.

Jim


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 20, 2011)

lmao...... ok Noxx answer the question I know where you forum at .......... :lol:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 20, 2011)

I've used charcoal briquettes when I was in a time of need, and didn't seem to have a problem with them. Still haven't tried the ceramic blanket though.


----------



## eeTHr (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't believe I'm asking this---did you season the briquette with borax?

:idea:


----------



## NoIdea (Sep 20, 2011)

eeTHr said:


> I can't believe I'm asking this---did you season the briquette with borax?
> 
> :idea:



Maybe just salt and pepper. :lol: 

Don't worry I'm curious too. 8) 

Deano


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 20, 2011)

I like my briquettes with fava beans and a nice ciante


----------



## eeTHr (Sep 20, 2011)

NoIdea said:


> Don't worry I'm curious too. 8)
> 
> Deano




Thanks, I needed that!


:lol:


----------



## Geo (Sep 20, 2011)

actually the first melting ive ever seen with my own eyes was gold from panning melted in an oak 2X4. take a wood chisel and cut a square hole in the wood, pour in the gold and melt. not sure if it added carbon or not, i was only 14 at the time and was amazed at seeing gold come out of dirt.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol, barbeque sounds good now. No borax was used in the making of those buttons. I took a small chisel and carved out a hole to place the powder and that was it. Like, I said though it was in a time of need. I needed the cash and didn't have anything else.


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 20, 2011)

So it was a chunk of wood charcoal and not an actual briquette


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 20, 2011)

Just regular square briquettes for grilling.


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 20, 2011)

I would think the heat would kick start and ignite it. But hey it is works on paper it must work on charcoal.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 20, 2011)

I would say that the kind with lighter fluid probably. But those didn't do much but smoke a little after the buttons were formed. I might have to do a small video on it again just to show. I probably wouldn't put it on youtube. I don't want to steer anyone the wrong direction as far not being the most plausible method.


----------

